# Beware the park rats



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hilarious video from British snowboarder Johno Verity. Still makes me laugh after several views so I thought I'd share. YouTube - johnoverity's Channel


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Johno Verity is a bad ass


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw that a long time ago, it's got some funny parts .


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was laughing. Nice.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Jolly good show.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Just made my fever worse.....


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

This is almost as good as that cross-country snowboarding video. :laugh:


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like films where you see great footage and have a good laugh at the same time. I prefer it to just having music.
The back country video was also a good laugh heres a link if you haven't seen it. YouTube - Cross Country Snowboarding


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

woah cross country snowboarding is intense, i think that's too extreme for me im just gonna stick with pussy snowboarding


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

One way to get away from park rats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

park rats is annoying


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

lol thats awesome sounds more serious when you got english accents haha


----------

